# Are points for miles?



## printman2000 (May 22, 2008)

Do you get points for the miles you travel or the amount of money you spend?

I went roundtrip from Ja Junta to Hutchinson and got 112 eastbound and 140 westbound. The only difference I see is I paid $56 eastbound and $70 westbound.


----------



## DivMiler (May 22, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> Do you get points for the miles you travel or the amount of money you spend?
> I went roundtrip from Ja Junta to Hutchinson and got 112 eastbound and 140 westbound. The only difference I see is I paid $56 eastbound and $70 westbound.


For actual travel on Amtrak, one gets points for the amount of money you spend, the greater of 2 times the amount of the ticket or 100 points. Please note that 112 is 2 times 56, and that 140 is 2 times 70.

While you didn't mention credit cards, this amount earned is entirely separate from what form of payment one uses (in other words, that is an entirely different question).


----------



## RRrich (May 23, 2008)

DivMiler said:


> For actual travel on Amtrak, one gets points for the amount of money you spend, the greater of 2 times the amount of the ticket or 100 points. Please note that 112 is 2 times 56, and that 140 is 2 times 70.
> While you didn't mention credit cards, this amount earned is entirely separate from what form of payment one uses (in other words, that is an entirely different question).



OK, what if I put the $56 and $70 tickets on my Chase AGR M/C - how many points would I get?


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2008)

RRrich said:


> DivMiler said:
> 
> 
> > For actual travel on Amtrak, one gets points for the amount of money you spend, the greater of 2 times the amount of the ticket or 100 points. Please note that 112 is 2 times 56, and that 140 is 2 times 70.
> ...


I'm not certain (I don't have the AGR cc), but I believe you would earn 2 points/$ *additional* spent on Amtrak travel! Thus, in this case, you would earn 4 AGR points/$ - but they would post separately.


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > DivMiler said:
> ...


That is correct.


----------

